# Brody is 2 years old today!!!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

These past 2 years have flown by. Seems only yesterday he was just a tiny baby. Here’s a few pics …..

The day we brought him home …. 11 weeks. 1.7 pounds.



















Crazy ears!










Mister Bigstuff! 









His ball obsession begins …










He's a good sport!










His Happy Face!










Now a big boy. With my daughters.










Always a good boy.










Happy Birthday to the best boy in the world!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

gosh, he was soooo tiny!! Happy birthday to Brody!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

ccasion4: Brody sweetie!!! Aw baby Brody pics! So cute! I hope you have a fun day and get lots of treats!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

*happy birthday sweet boy brody we all love you its been so much fun watching you grow into a handsome boy xxxx*


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday Brody!!! You gorgeous boy! 
Tracy, those are some of his best pictures. I love them all.
I love you Brody!!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

ahhh he was so tiny....happy birthday lil man...xxx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Brody! ccasion7: ( i love the puppy pictures  )


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

AWwww......Brody you are so cute & so handsome. Your obsession with balls just cracks me up, too cute! Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brody. You are such a big boy now!!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brody!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

ccasion1:ccasion4:ccasion6:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRODY!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

:hello1::color::flower::blob5: Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Brody...... happy birthday to you. We love you little Angel boy! You were such an adorable puppy, and a gorgeous young Man! 

Your wifey sends you the most biggest hugs and kisses. :love1::dance::cheer::love10::icescream:ccasion7:ccasion6:ccasion4:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRODY!!! Can you believe how time flies?! Geeeeez!! He was such a sweet pup & is of course a very VERY handsome adult Chi boy. We are a huge Brody fan!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Brody!*


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brody. Beautiful girls!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww I love Brody! Happy Birthday sweetheart!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

:cheer: :dance: :cheer: :hello1: :cheer: :dance: :cheer:

*Happy birthday, Brody!*

:hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brody!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

* Brody, we hope you have enjoyed a wonderful day!*


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brody !

Time does fly, doesn't it ?


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Happy 2nd birthday, Brody, you big handsome devil!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy birthday BRODY!!!! such a sweet little boy!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Happy birthday big boy you are such a cutie and good model..


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy birthday, little man!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Happy biftday, Bwody! You is so handsome


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

aww he was so tiny! he is still a beauty! Happy birthday to him! did he get some Gifts??


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Love from all of us Brody!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)




----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brody!!!!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

happy barkday! little big boy wuff wuff!!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Happy birthday, Brody!!!!! You are a fine young man x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy birthday brody you're a sexy chihuahua and don't forget it!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

happy 2 yrs brody boy!!!! still gonna keep collectin them balls! :albino:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brody boy!

What a cute baby you were, and handsome wee man you have become!
Have a wonderful day with lots of balls and treats!
Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

ccasion4: :love5:^

Happy Birthday Brody, such a handsome man!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

ccasion4: Brody! :hello1:

Brody's pics are always cute Tracy, but I particularly love the happy face pic... so adorable!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Oops! That'll teach me to respond to a thread without reading all the way through it... I wasn't copying your post Malin, honest! I only saw you'd used the same graphic when it went up, LOL!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brody x


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Brody!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Have a great day gorgeous boy!!!

Happy Birthday xxx


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the cutest little ball chaser around...We hope mom and dad get you some new Balls to chase after, and a real tasty snack.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Brody!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Kisses from my chi-girls Peppi, Lourdes and Roxy


----------

